

Show HN: Streamlined shipping for Big Cartel - citizens
http://www.hipment.com/

======
citizens
I created this app to streamline the order fulfillment process of my online
store.

It used to take me days to fulfill orders (had to hand-write all addresses,
find time to go to the post office and wait in line, etc) but now I get most
orders out same day. Hipment pre-fills my shipping labels with the order
details from Big Cartel, so I can just confirm everything's correct and
purchase/print labels right away.

